# Fishing



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 18, 2011)

I usually post a fish photo at least once a year. So far, not this year...its been the worst season I've had in 10 years. In fact, I haven't caught a fish (other than "snappers"- baby bluefish) since early July, and even those fish were pathetic. Until last night............................................Went out to my LI place to do some planting and fishing. Hit the channel an hour before sunset, for not much. Just those snappers, which I released...had to keep one because it was badly hooked. Just after sunset, I decided to liveline the snapper, then give up if I didn't get anything in a few more minutes. Well, something took the bait...and my hook too. That motivated me to try a little longer. Put on a different lure, and immediately caught a 4 lb weakfish. I hate weakfish, but I needed dinner, and fresh weakfish beats an old package of Trader Joe's ravioli any day. So I kept it. Took another few casts,for nothing, and it was now getting dark...time to quit and eat dinner. Just one last cast....half way in, a solid hit. Thought it must be a bluefish around the same size as the weakfish, until it made a run....a long run! I was very pleasantly surprised when I (finally) got it on shore...a striped bass, 32" long and 10.5 lbs! On 10 lb test line! Well, I had my dinner! And tonights dinner too!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats! You just caught and ate the last one of the species... Just kidding! :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice fish storyoke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2011)

Big fish for a light rig. 

Fun and Dinner Time:clap::clap:


----------



## Hera (Sep 20, 2011)

Sweet! I haven't been fishing in years. Looks like you had a good diner.


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2011)

nice hook. good job landing the stripper on a 10lb line. must have taken a while


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 20, 2011)

It didn't take that long... a few minutes. It didn't even really make a run until I had it half way in. It made a good long run, then I gradually got it in. Striped bass tire fairly easily, unlike bluefish which always seem to get a 2nd (and 3rd, etc) wind when they get near shore. I've caught 4 keeper bass in this spot using the same type of outfit...15 lbs, 17 lbs, 9 lbs, and this. I think the best fight was actually the 9 lb'er I caught last year.


----------



## Darin (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice Striper (or is it stripper??? No matter, both are fun)!!!


----------



## Dido (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice fish, which flavour do you use to attrackt the fish


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 21, 2011)

Just a lure...this one was a plastic "bunker" plug that goes deep when I reel it in.


----------



## Clark (Sep 23, 2011)

Time for three day weekends.


----------

